# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  ndihm per disa instrumente muzikore

## iNtelX

me duhet materjal per keto instrumente muzikore harkore:

HARFA, MANDOLINA, ORGANO, VIOLONCELO, KONTRABASI

----------


## Solomoni

HARPË 
Vegël muzikore zakonisht në trajtë 
trekëndëshi, me tela me gjatësi të 
ndryshme, të cilëve u bihet me gishta.


MANDOLINË
Vegël muzikore e ngjashme me 
*tamburanë*, me katër palë tela, së cilës i 
bihet me një fletëz të fortë.

TAMBURA 
Vegël muzikore me tre tela me kasë të 
vogël dhe me bisht të gjatë. 

ORGANO 
Vegël muzikore me ajër, e cila ka tastiera 
si pianoja, që shtypen me dorë e me 
këmbë.

VIOLONÇEL
Vegël muzikore me katër tela, në trajtën e 
një violine të madhe, së cilës i bihet me 
hark duke e mbështetur në tokë. 


KONTRABAS
Vegël muzikore më e madhe se violonçeli, 
me tre ose me katër tela, që nxjerr tinguj 
më të ulët se të gjitha veglat e tjera me 
tela.

Ne foto ke: Mandolinen, Organon dhe Harpen. Te tjerat kerkoji ne Google.
Nese do informacion per origjinen, apo dicka me shume thuam. Do te perpiqem!

----------

